# need help with mass production of pies



## kcicirello726 (Oct 8, 2013)

Hey Everyone! So I work as an assistant pastry chef at a retirement home and its only me and one other person in the pastry department. We have been having trouble with the mass production of pies. We don't have a sheeter and have had many complaints about the pie dough being too thick and tough and not being flaky. We aren't really sure how to make it better outside making it I'm batches which we really don't have time for. If anyone has any advice on how to better our pie crust it would be much appreciated!


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Buy the crust already made its cleaner and better and they are cheap when purchased in volume


----------



## kcicirello726 (Oct 8, 2013)

chefedb said:


> Buy the crust already made its cleaner and better and they are cheap when purchased in volume


I wish I could unfortunately they won't allow us to do that


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

So, what is your recipe?


----------



## kcicirello726 (Oct 8, 2013)

we use a cream cheese pie crust don't have the actual recipe on hand


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Sounds like it's time to create one.

Pie crusts are a delicate thing.

If you overwork the dough the result is a mealy tasting crust.

Usual pie dough recipes are nothing more than shortening, or butter, flour, salt, and ice water.

The technique is important to create a flaky even dough.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

It could be the amt of cream cheese you are adding and how you are adding it. Cream cheese will produce a heavier dough


----------

